# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Законопроект о запрете проповеди. Сбор подписей.

## Василиса И.

https://www.change.org/p/%D0%BF%D1%8...m_medium=email

В пятницу, 24 июня 2016 Государственная Дума РФ во втором и третьем чтении приняла изменения в законодательные акты Российской Федерации, касающиеся жизни верующих и деятельности религиозных организаций в сфере миссионерской деятельности.

Что добавилось? Религиозная организация, приглашая иностранного гражданина для проведения Богослужения обязана заключить с ним трудовой или гражданско-правовой договор.

Это накладывает существенные ограничения на приглашение гостей из других стран, ведь теперь нужно получить визу, дающую право на трудовую деятельность.

Что это значит? Если ваш друг или родственник, проживающий за границей, захочет поделиться своей верой и убеждениями, просто будучи у вас в гостях, ему грозит штраф и административное выдворение за пределы России.

Что добавилось? Эта же статья вводит понятие миссионерской деятельности, определяя ее как деятельность религиозного объединения, направленная на распространение информации о своем вероучении среди лиц, не являющихся участниками (членами,  последователями) данного религиозного объединения, в целях вовлечения указанных лиц в состав участников (членов, последователей) религиозного объединения, осуществляемая непосредственно религиозными объединениями либо уполномоченными ими гражданами и (или) юридическими лицами публично, при помощи средств массовой информации, информационно-телекоммуникационной сети «Интернет» либо другими законными способами.

Что это значит? А лишь то, что теперь любой разговор о Боге с неверующим человеком является миссионерской деятельностью и подлежит регламентации, о которой речь пойдет дальше в статье.

Что добавилось? За пределами церкви осуществление миссионерской деятельности возможно лишь с наличием специального разрешающего документа, выдаваемого религиозной организацией.

Что это значит? Едете в поезде и захотели рассказать соседу о Боге? Забудьте! Ведь вы не взяли/забыли/просрочили/не получили соответствующий документ и остаток поездки можете провести в ближайшем отделении полиции. Ведь если вас уличат в миссионерской деятельности без документов – вы заплатите штраф (статья 11 законопроекта) в размере до 50 000 рублей.

Захотели сделать репост красивой картинки с цитатой проповедника Вконтакте? Подумайте сто раз! Перепроверьте действительность разрешающего документа!

Написали сообщение другу с приглашением на Богослужение? Ждите участкового в гости!

А учитывая обязанность социальных сетей хранить и предоставлять в специальные службы вашу переписку (правило, тоже принятое рассматриваемым законопроектом) не успокаивайтесь, удалив ваши посты и сообщения!

Что добавилось? Запрет на осуществление миссионерской деятельности в жилых помещениях.

Что это значит? Вы можете беспрепятственно молиться дома, читать Библию. Но как только вы сделаете это в присутствии своих неверующих друзей – вы правонарушитель и будете наказаны по всей строгости закона!

Что добавилось? Ответственность религиозной организации за осуществление от ее имени миссионерской деятельности.

Что это значит? Подумайте трижды, прежде чем дать разрешающий документ своему прихожанину! Ведь ответственность за его поступки, в том числе административную, будет нести религиозная организация.

Что добавилось? Не просто запрет на миссионерскую деятельность в жилых помещениях, но и запрет на перевод жилого помещения в нежилое в целях осуществления религиозной деятельности.

Что это значит? Купили частный домик для церкви? Вы никогда не сможете сделать его культовым зданием. В чем проблема? В том, что призывать к покаянию неверующих в жилых помещениях запрещено. Проводить Богослужение можно, а делать неверующих последователями Христа нет.



В ближайшее время законопроект поступит в Совет Федерации, далее - к Президенту России.

Предлагаю сбор подписей против подписания закона Президентом!

Подпишись под петицией - вырази свое мнение!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Песков сказал, что они не будут учитывать петиции, которые находятся на сайте, зарегистрированном в США. А этот сайт www.change.org зарегистрирован именно там.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Песков сказал, что они не будут учитывать петиции, которые находятся на сайте, зарегистрированном в США. А этот сайт www.change.org зарегистрирован именно там.


Есть ли ссылка на эту информацию?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В закрытой конференции Нац. Совета была эта информация. Так что все наши подписи - коту под хвост.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Лучше сюда писать письма. Хотя по первому адресу уже поздно, т.к. они подписали.

http://pisma.council.gov.ru/
Это Электронное письмо в Совет Федерации(может быть индивидуальным и
коллективным)

http://letters.kremlin.ru/letters/send
Это электронное письмо в Адм Президента(может быть индивидуальным и
коллективным)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В закрытой конференции Нац. Совета была эта информация. Так что все наши подписи - коту под хвост.


Вот что я нашел:
https://aftershock.news/?q=node/379929

Песков: Change.org не подразумевает какой-то достоверной идентификации

Сайт Change.org не подразумевает достоверной идентификации — такое мнение высказал пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков. Он прокомментировал петицию, которая появилась на сайте, против указа об уничтожении санкционных продуктов, ввозимых в Россию. Обращение уже собрало более 200 тысяч подписей.

«Безусловно, президенту докладывается, наряду с другими сообщениями СМИ. Единственное, что обращает на себя внимание, что этот ресурс (сайт change.org. — Прим. ред), если я не ошибаюсь, не подразумевает какой-то достоверной идентификции», — сказал Песков.

В Кремле подчеркивают, что указ президента обязателен к исполнению. Товары, попавшие под продэмбарго РФ, поручено ликвидировать Федеральной таможенной службе, Россельхознадзору и Роспотребнадзору, передает ТАСС.

Ранее о сайте Change.org высказывался уполномоченный при президенте по правам ребенка Павел Астахов. Тогда на ресурсе шел сбор подписей в его отставку.

«Change.org, этот сайт находится в Америке, поддерживает ЛГБТ-сообщество, и вы будете этот сайт серьезно обсуждать? Я не хочу даже это комментировать. У нас есть определенный российский сайт — Российская общественная инициатива, где собираются подписи, остальные непонятные мусорные сайты давайте не будем комментировать», — заявлял Астахов.

----------


## Василиса И.

Может, создать еще одну петицию на каком-то другом сайте?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Может, создать еще одну петицию на каком-то другом сайте?


Пишите на адрес прямо в Кремль:

http://letters.kremlin.ru/letters/send
Это электронное письмо в Адм Президента(может быть индивидуальным и
коллективным)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Враджендра Кумар прабху, а помощь преданных с Украины нужна или нет? Писать? Не повредит ли это, учитывая известную военно-политическую обстановку между нашими странами? (Чтоб не подумали, что это происки ЦРУ или нечто вроде  :smilies: )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар прабху, а помощь преданных с Украины нужна или нет? Писать? Не повредит ли это, учитывая известную военно-политическую обстановку между нашими странами? (Чтоб не подумали, что это происки ЦРУ или нечто вроде )


Я не знаю. Судя по всему, закон будет подписан на самом верху, т.к. он был "заказан" сверху. Но для очистки совести лучше выразить свой протест, чтобы потом не было мук совести, что мы не сделали того, что могли сделать. Кто что подумает - не наше дело. Наше дело - исполнять свой долг, а в результатах полагаться на Кришну.

----------


## Василиса И.

Именно поэтому и подписи нужно собирать под потицией, и не важно, что там думает Песков. Среди моих знакомых куча народу, которые добились справедливости именно благодаря этому сайту. Так что ставим подписи, а результат будет все равно зависеть от Кришны.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Если закон все таки примут, значит ли это что теперь на харинамах по сути можно будет поставить крест?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ!!!

2 июля 2016 г в субботу в Омском храме общества сознания Кришны в 18-00 (15-00 по моск времени) начнется молитвенная акция вайшнавов (включая Нама ягью) за благоприятное решение вопроса об отложении подписания Президентом РФ поправок к принятому 24 июня Госдумой Закону резко ограничивающих права россиян на исповедание и распространение религии и отправке на доработку этого закона с учетом Конституции РФ и мнений представителей религиозных организаций РФ.

Вы можете присоединится к нам в и участвовать перейдя по ссылке:

https://youtu.be/IQnBdTGxTcE

Преданные Омской общины начинают эту мирную молитвенную акцию и надеются на поддержку этой инициативы со стороны всех вайшнавов (в различных городах России), их друзей и доброжелателей. Мы предлагаем духовное решение возникших сложностей с законодательными ограничениями путем молитвы, медитации и обращения к Богу за разрешением этой проблемы.

Мы предлагаем всем присоединившимся к этой акции вайшнавам регулярно:

1. Проводить киртаны (в храмах и нама-хаттах) с призывом к Господу о помощи в решении возникших проблем,

2. Принятии дополнительных обязательств по воспеванию Святых Имен Бога

3. Повторению дополнительных кругов(от 1 и более),

4. Посвящению плодов своих духовных действий благоприятному решению создавшейся ситуации,

5. Приносить подарки и делать пожертвования божествам с молитвой о помощи,

6. Поклонятся и молится Господу Нрисимхе, моля о защите и др

Смотрите видео обращение Радха Дамодара прабху перейдя по ссылке: 

https://youtu.be/Pdp9xa8k5d0

Запущена электронная Петиция " Верующие России против принятия закона о миссионерской деятельности! " против принятия этого Закона(все вайшнавы, друзья и знакомые приглашаются присоединиться к Петиции -перейдя по ссылке)

https://www.change.org/p/президенту-рф-верующие-росси..

Наша реакция может быть в форме эл писем(уважительных и корректных по содержанию(без истерии и угроз)) в те инстанции -где предполагается окончательное подписание Закона в ближайшие дни и недели.

Это электронное письмо в Адм. Президента(может быть индивидуальным и коллективным)

http://letters.kremlin.ru/letters/send

Закон фактически не готов к применению в том виде, в котором он сейчас сформулирован и предполагается, что он будет оспариваться в Конституционном суде РФ.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Разъяснение возможных последствий принятия поправок к Закону по ограничениям в миссионерской деятельности.

Если Закон (а точнее пакет поправок в связи с борьбой с терроризмом-а точнее статья 8 (антимиссионерская) этого Закона будет принят окончательно(нужно пройти еще стадию подписания - Адм Президента РФ) -то фактически возникнет правовая основа для резкого

ограничения свободы вероисповедания в России. Формально все религиозные процессы предполагается переместить только в храмы (+кладбища-крематории и др. специальные помещения). Все действия по проповеди подлежат согласованию (письменному). Проповедь в жилых помещениях не разрешается.

Многое будет зависеть от право применения Закона. На данном этапе надо попробовать приложить усилия к отложению окончательного подписания Закона и отправке его на доработку.

Представители большинства религий недовольны и озабочены принятием ГосДумой этого законопроекта. Есть некоторые шансы отложения окончательного подписания этого Закона в случае массового недовольства(в форме писемв корректной форме без истерии и угроз) граждан.

Основная аргументация отложения подписания ст 8 этого Закона-1) она не обсуждался с представителями религиозных организаций, и поэтому не учитывает многие реальные факторы деятельности религиозных организаций.

2) ст 8 Закона противоречит Конституции РФ -так как резко ограничивает право граждан на свободу вероисповеданий. Поэтому предлагается изъять ст 8 этот Закона необходимо дорабатывать и отложить окончательное ее подписание.

Пойте с нами киртан в защиту прав!

https://youtu.be/IQnBdTGxTcE

Ниже дан краткий анализ предложенного законопроекта и последствия.

1. В Федеральный закон "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях" вводится понятие "миссионерская деятельность", которое охватывает фактически любую публичную религиозную активность. Вот как она сформулирована в законе:

Миссионерской деятельностью в целях настоящего Федерального закона признается распространение веры и религиозных убеждений вне культовых зданий и сооружений, иных мест и объектов, специально предназначенных (предоставленных) для богослужений, религиозного почитания (паломничества), учреждений и предприятий религиозных организаций, кладбищ и крематориев, зданий и строений религиозного назначения, помещений образовательных организаций, исторически используемых для проведения религиозных обрядов, а также через средства массовой информации и информационно-телекоммуникационную сеть «Интернет».

К распространению веры и религиозных убеждений в рамках миссионерской деятельности относятся следующие действия:

- публичное совершение богослужений, других религиозных обрядов и церемоний;

- распространение религиозной литературы, печатных, аудио- и видеоматериалов,

- иных предметов культового и религиозного назначения;

- публичный сбор пожертвований на религиозные нужды;

- проведение молитвенных и религиозных собраний и (или) выступление на них;

- проповедническая деятельность.

Как видно, миссионерская деятельность охватывает практически все, что мы делаем публично.

2. Граждане, осуществляющие миссионерскую деятельность от имени религиозной группы или религиозной организации должны иметь документ о том, что они осуществляют миссионерскую деятельность от имени группы или организации.

Сейчас закон прямо не говорит о том, что миссионерскую деятельность могут осуществлять только представители групп и религиозных объединений, но я уверен, что за таким запретом дело не станет. В регионах уже принимают такие законы, где миссионерскую деятельность могут осуществлять только миссионеры - представители религиозных организаций. Это значит, что без документа от религиозной организации никто не сможет заниматься миссионерской деятельностью.

Казалось бы что такого, выдать всем документы. Но не так все просто. Порядок осуществления миссионерской деятельности будут определять региональные миссионерские законы, которые уже сейчас приняты в ряде субъектов федерации.

Проповеднику нужно будет подавать уведомление о миссионерской деятельности, а публичную миссионерскую деятельность нужно будет проводить в порядке закона о митингах (т.е. подача еще одного уведомления, которое нам, пока мы не перейдем в православие, никогда не согласуют).

Т.е. перед выходом на санкиртану распространитель книг должен будет подать за 10-15 дней уведомление, сообщить свой маршрут и время проповеди, что практически невыполнимо.

И за нарушения порядка миссионерской деятельности установлены огромные штрафы - на юр. лицо до 1 млн. рублей.

И даже при согласованной миссионерской деятельности при поступлении любой, даже надуманной жалобы, мы очень рискуем получить огромный штраф на религиозную организацию.

3. Не допускается осуществление миссионерской деятельности в жилых помещениях, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных частью 2 статьи 16 настоящего Федерального закона.

Это вообще не поддается осмыслению, но проповедовать в жилых помещениях теперь нельзя будет, только в культовых зданиях. Эта норма закона прямо запрещает все наше движение нама-хатт.

4. Литература, печатные, аудио- и видеоматериалы, выпускаемые и (или) распространяемые религиозной организацией, а также распространяемые в рамках осуществления от ее имени миссионерской деятельности, должны иметь маркировку с официальным полным наименованием данной религиозной организации. За отсутствие такого наименования - штраф до 50 000 руб с конфискацией литературы.

5. Очень осложнится приезд проповедников иностранцев. Для осуществления миссионерской деятельности их должна пригласить только религиозная организация. И осуществлять миссионерскую деятельность иностранный гражданин может только в том субъекте, где зарегистрирована пригласившая его религиозная организация. И конечно, за нарушение порядка осуществления миссионерской деятельности иностранным гражданином установлена административная ответственность - штраф с выдворением и запретом на въезд.

6. Вводится административная ответственность за нарушение порядка осуществления миссионерской деятельности. Осуществление миссионерской или проповеднической деятельности с нарушением требований законодательства о свободе совести, свободе вероисповедания и о религиозных объединениях – влечет наложение административного штрафа на граждан в размере от пяти тысяч до пятидесяти тысяч рублей; на юридических лиц - от ста тысяч до одного миллиона рублей.

Поскольку осуществлять ее будут только граждане от имени организации, то штрафовать будут юр.лицо - до 1 млн. рублей.

7. Проповедь через сеть Интернет - тоже миссионерская деятельность, за нарушение порядка осуществления которой предусмотрены такие же штрафы.

Пойте с нами киртан в защиту прав!

youtu.be/IQnBdTGxTcE

----------


## Василиса И.

Господь Чайтанья и Шрила Прабхупада говорили, что на ближайшие 10 тысяч лет весь мир погрузится в санкиртану, но этот закон явно будет препятствовать движению Господа Чайтаньи. Значит,  закон не будет принят, иначе как же Святое имя будут воспевать в каждом городе и деревне? Потому каждому вайшнаву нужно приложить все усилия, чтобы сделать все возможно и невозможное для защиты миссии Господа Чайтаньи. Ведь в Его власти управлять событиями. Он не допустит погружения нашей страны в мрак 70-х-80-х годов, когда за веру преследовали. У меня в голове такое не укладывается.

----------


## Василиса И.

> Если закон все таки примут, значит ли это что теперь на харинамах по сути можно будет поставить крест?


Не только на харинамах, но также на распространении книг и нама-хаттах. И вообще о разговорах о Боге вне храма. Кроме того, возникнут сложности с приездом гуру, поскольку законопроект ограничивает проповедь зарубежных миссионеров.

----------


## Дамир

Это всё уже введено в Узбекистане и Туркменистане. Так, что не удивительно.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Это всё уже введено в Узбекистане и Туркменистане. Так, что не удивительно.


Для Узбекистана и Туркменистана  это как раз и не удивительно -это моногосударства с одной жёсткой религией .
А вот для РФ это будет удивительно : не подпишет  гарант Конституции ,а то ЕСПЧ совсем заклюет РФ .

----------


## Дамир

Да никто ни клюёт Р.Ф. Как ресурсы России скупались, так и скупаются ! 
Н.М.П. вводится на планете, не понятно что ли !

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Да никто ни клюёт Р.Ф. Как ресурсы России скупались, так и скупаются ! 
> Н.М.П. вводится на планете, не понятно что ли !


Рептилоиды или Антихрист ?
А может К-300 ? :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Песков: Change.org не подразумевает какой-то достоверной идентификации


Так отож... ведь соответствующие органы не могут взять на заметку граждан, подписавших петицию на буржуйском сайте. А вот на российском - могут попробовать идентификацию несогласных устроить.

----------


## Дамир

*Письма протеста против «антисемейных законов» переданы в Администрацию Президента(*У преданных тоже есть дети) !

http://www.km.ru/v-rossii/2016/07/02...peredany-v-adm

----------


## Василиса И.

> Так отож... ведь соответствующие органы не могут взять на заметку граждан, подписавших петицию на буржуйском сайте. А вот на российском - могут попробовать идентификацию несогласных устроить.


да и устраивать не надо. На российском сайте roi.ru перед голосованием требуется регистрация на портале госуслуг.)))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Юрист Маха Баларам прабху о законе о миссионерской деятельности (после 30-й минуты нужно всем послушать!):

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Формально похоже на конец... Варианты действий, предложенные Маха Баларамой прабху, напоминают попытки руками остановить танк. То есть как то не очень серьезно. Понятно, что преданные делают всё возможное, но формально условия таковы, что можно закрывать официальный ИСККОН в России. Примерно как в Союзе было.
Другое дело, что строгость законов обычно компенсируется необязательностью их исполнения...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Формально похоже на конец


 На конец чего? Российские вайшнавы не настроены пессимистично. Маха Баларам прабху вселяет оптимизм и крепкую веру в участие Кришны. Так что у нас все по Плану.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> На конец чего? Российские вайшнавы не настроены пессимистично. Маха Баларам прабху вселяет оптимизм и крепкую веру в участие Кришны. Так что у нас все по Плану.


Ну юрист и должен быть настроен оптимистично, хотя бы внешне. Работа такая  :biggrin1: 
Конец ИСККОН как организации. Понятно, что вайшнавы никуда не денутся и будут продолжать. Но роль формальной организации почти сведена к нулю. Вы же слышали в этой лекции - делайте что хотите, но от себя, а не от имени ИСККОН.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну юрист и должен быть настроен оптимистично, хотя бы внешне. Работа такая 
> Конец ИСККОН как организации. Понятно, что вайшнавы никуда не денутся и будут продолжать. Но роль формальной организации почти сведена к нулю. Вы же слышали в этой лекции - делайте что хотите, но от себя, а не от имени ИСККОН.


Это такой временный дипломатический (дипломатичный) ход  :smilies: 
Теперь все научимся быть немного политиками, кшатриями) Это даже увлекательно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вне всяких сомнений, все по плану. 
Народу российскому предстоит увидеть, насколько привлекательны не привязанные к результатам, не вовлекающие ни в какую организацию Вайшнавы и Вайшнави  :victory:  

Потом будем вспоминать: кто бы мог подумать, но закон 2016 года сделал преданных неотразимыми и способствовал появлению многих новых последователей, как бы парадоксально это ни звучало.

----------


## Нандини д.д.

Ожидается ли какое-то заявление лидеров ИСККОН?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ожидается ли какое-то заявление лидеров ИСККОН?


Очень нужно такое заявление! (пока ещё у нас есть возможность использовать интернет в проповеди). 
Только это, наверное, нужно спрашивать в другом разделе http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

А что заявлять? Юрист все сказал.Учите теперь,как, что,кому говорить.Теперь к каждому будет личностный подход.

----------


## Василиса И.

Обновление в петиции. Ее автор выложил "Пособие по миссионерской деятельности".

Друзья!

С радостью сообщаю о готовности пособия по миссионерской деятельности.
Оно сделано в разных форматах и доступно для чтения, печати, распространения.

Авторы попытались донести информацию на доступном языке, без юридических сложностей. Надеемся, оно поможет вам разобраться в миссионерской деятельности.

Как уже отмечалось, вы можете использовать пособие абсолютно свободно, распространять, публиковать и даже критиковать - пишите на religion-research.hmao@mail.ru.
Ваши пожелания помогут сделать пособие полезным для каждого из нас.

Файлы доступны по ссылке - http://bit.ly/mission2016_text

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*В Черкесске впервые применены на практике антимиссионерские поправки*

В Карачаево-Черкесии в отношении кришнаита, подарившего религиозную литературу прохожим на улице, возбуждено административное дело.
27 июля 2016 года житель Черкесска Рашид Зитляужев обратился в республиканское МВД с просьбой привлечь к административной ответственности кришнаита, рассказывавшего о своей вере и подарившего религиозную литературу двум прохожим, с которым заявитель познакомился несколькими днями раньше.

В отношении 25-летнего Вадима Сибирева было возбуждено дело по ст. 5.26 КоАП РФ (нарушение законодательства о свободе совести, свободе вероисповедания и о религиозных объединениях). Несмотря на то, что верующий не является представителем какого-либо религиозного объединения и не пытался вовлечь в такое объединение других людей, представитель ЦПЭ, ссылаясь на п.2 ст. 24.1. закона «О свободе совести и религиозных объединениях», утверждал, что миссионерская деятельность возможна лишь в культовых зданиях и на прилежащей к ним территории, в арендуемых религиозными объединениями зданиях и на земельных участках, в местах паломничества, кладбищах и крематориях, а в остальных местах ведение такой деятельности не предусмотрено.

Рассмотрение дела в суде началось 4 августа.

Напомним, поправки, ограничивающие миссионерскую деятельность, были подписаны президентом в июле 2016 года в рамках пакета законопроектов Яровой – Озерова и вызвали протесты религиозных организаций, юристов и правозащитников.

Информационно-аналитический центр «СОВА»

----------


## Варган

Давайте смотреть первоисточник:



> Федеральный закон от 26.09.1997 N 125-ФЗ
> (ред. от 06.07.2016)
> "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях"
> 
> Глава III.1. МИССИОНЕРСКАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ
> (введена Федеральным законом от 06.07.2016 N 374-ФЗ)
> *
> Статья 24.1. Содержание миссионерской деятельности
> (введена Федеральным законом от 06.07.2016 N 374-ФЗ)
> ...


Таким образом, в законе миссионерская деятельность не запрещена. Нужно всего лишь соблюдать порядок её осуществления. Порядок этот выполнить легко:  1)  иметь при себе документ, подтверждающий полномочие  на право заниматься миссионерской деятельностью от религиозной организации или религиозной группы (п. 1, 2 ст. 24.2 Закона о свободе совести); 
2) соблюдать требования к целям и содержанию проповеди  (п. 6 ст. 24.2 Закона о свободе совести);
3) если проповедь ведётся от религиозной организации (юридического лица), то нужно указать полное наименование этого юридического лица (п. 8 ст. 8 Закона о свободе совести). 
4) на книгах, дисках и т.п. должна быть маркировка с полным наименованием религиозной организации, которая их распространяет (например в виде наклейки и т.п.)  (п. 3 ст. 17 Закона о свободе совести).

Если просто взять и смиренно выполнить эти лёгкие требования Закона о свободе совести, то Закон будет защищать преданных  - их будет просто не за что штрафовать. А бегать от Закона и говорить, что мы, мол, не занимаемся миссионерской деятельностью, на мой взгляд, сложнее и неэффективнее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Порядок этот выполнить легко:  1)  иметь при себе документ, подтверждающий полномочие  на право заниматься миссионерской деятельностью от религиозной организации или религиозной группы (п. 1, 2 ст. 24.2 Закона о свободе совести)


Вы не слушали Маха-Балараму прабху? 
Такие документы не будут выдавать никому, а уже выданные будут отозваны. Почему? Слушайте его пояснение: при малейшем нарушении миллионный штраф накладывается на организацию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15717

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я слышал, что если у людей достаточно даже материального благочестия (пунья-карма), то при помощи него ты можешь повлиять на принятие или отвержение какого-либо события (скажем, отмене такого закона, или внесения в него тех или иных корректировок). Т.е. если у тебя накоплены плоды аскез и хороших поступков, то, если ты того пожелал бы, президент мог не подписать подобного. А раз подписал, то, конечно, это план Кришны, но плодов аскез у тебя нет или их недостаточно. И заметь, что это работает даже с материальными аскезами, что говорить о духовных? Значит, вполне вероятно, их надо увеличить: старичкам - количественно, новичкам - и количественно, и, что важно, качественно.

Но что-то мне в такой тонкий закон не очень вериться, т.к. видимо оно не работает...  :doom:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Суд в КЧР признал неправомерным первое административное дело по закону из "пакета Яровой"

Происшествия  15 августа, 16:33 UTC+3 
Житель Нижегородской области 1996 года рождения обвинялся в том, что раздавал религиозную литературу на улицах Черкесска
ЧЕРКЕССК, 15 августа. /ТАСС/. Мировой суд в Черкесске рассмотрел в понедельник первое административное дело, возбужденное по закону из "пакета Яровой", и признал его неправомерным, передает корреспондент ТАСС из зала суда. Житель Нижегородской области 1996 года рождения обвинялся в том, что раздавал религиозную литературу на улицах Черкесска.
СМОТРИТЕ ТАКЖЕ

Петиция за отмену "пакета Яровой" набрала необходимые 100 тыс. голосов
"Суд постановил прекратить административное дело, возбужденное в отношении Вадима Сибирева, за отсутствием состава преступления", - сказали в суде.
Представитель Сибирева Михаил Фролов назвал решение суда "мудрым", отметив, что распространение религиозной литературы не ограничивается ни одним законом РФ. Кроме того, статья 28 Конституции гарантирует право распространять свои религиозные убеждения, добавил он. По его словам, Сибирев не проводил миссионерскую деятельность, о которой говорили правоохранители, т. к. не являлся членом религиозной организации.
Ранее сообщалось, что это первый в регионе случай применения закона из "пакета Яровой". В конце июля 2016 года в отношении 20-летнего Сибирева было возбуждено дело по ст. 5.26 КоАП РФ ("Нарушение законодательства о свободе совести, свободе вероисповедания и о религиозных объединениях"). С заявлением о том, что Сибирев рассказывал о кришнаизме двум прохожим, которым он также подарил религиозную литературу, обратился в полицию местный житель. Сибирев является жителем города Дзержинска, в Карачаево-Черкесии находился на отдыхе.
Согласно внесенным поправкам в закон "О свободе совести и о религиозных объединениях", миссионерская деятельность может проводиться только в культовых зданиях и на прилежащей к ним территории, а также в местах паломничества.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/3539843

----------


## Василиса И.

Представитель Сибирева Михаил Фролов - это адвокат. Интересно, а без адвоката каково было бы решение суда?

----------


## Варган

> Вы не слушали Маха-Балараму прабху? 
> Такие документы не будут выдавать никому, а уже выданные будут отозваны. Почему? Слушайте его пояснение: при малейшем нарушении миллионный штраф накладывается на организацию.


Да, я слушал пояснение Маха Баларамы прабху. Эти опасения очень разумны. Но если выполнить небольшие организационные мероприятия, то штрафов на организацию можно не бояться. 

Кроме того,  любые виды проповеди, за исключением распространения литературы, можно проводить через религиозные группы, уведомление о создании которых подано официально в орган Минюста. Религиозная группа - это один из видов религиозных объединений. Она не является ни организацией, ни юридическим лицом, поэтому даже в случае каких-либо нарушений (например проповедник забыл дома решение общего  собрания религиозной группы о том, что он уполномочен проповедовать)  штраф будет по ставке физических лиц - от 5 тыс.р. до 50 тыс.р. Религиозная группа прекрасно подходит для таких видов проповеди, как харинама, нама-хатта, фестиваль, воскресная программа и т.п. - если все документы оформлены правильно, то штраф наложить в принципе не за что.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> религиозные группы, уведомление о создании которых подано официально в орган Минюста. Религиозная группа - это один из видов религиозных объединений. Она не является ни организацией, ни юридическим лицом, поэтому даже в случае каких-либо нарушений (например проповедник забыл дома решение общего  собрания религиозной группы о том, что он уполномочен проповедовать)  штраф будет по ставке физических лиц - от 5 тыс.р. до  50 тыс.р.


Предположим, вы захотите создать свою РГ. Сможете гарантировать, что те, кому РГ выдаст разрешения, не будут делать ошибки? ) Иначе - готовьте те самые 5-50 т.р. Из чьего конкретно кармана будете платить? ) Найдутся ли в вашей РГ такие желающие платить за чужие ошибки?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Представитель Сибирева Михаил Фролов - это адвокат. Интересно, а без адвоката каково было бы решение суда?


Это не просто адвокат. С другим адвокатом еще неизвестно каким было бы решение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но если выполнить небольшие организационные мероприятия, то штрафов на организацию можно не бояться.


И так почти никто у нас официально не являются членами местных религиозных организаций ИСККОН. Если только те, кто регистрирует местные отделения. А таких - единицы.

----------


## Варган

> Предположим, вы захотите создать свою РГ. Сможете гарантировать, что те, кому РГ выдаст разрешения, не будут делать ошибки? ) Иначе - готовьте те самые 5-50 т.р. Из чьего конкретно кармана будете платить? ) Найдутся ли в вашей РГ такие желающие платить за чужие ошибки?


Для миссионерской деятельности через религиозную группу (кроме распространения литературы) нужно иметь в наличии только решение общего собрания этой группы о том, что такой-то гражданин (или граждане) уполномочен вести эту деятельность. То есть поле для ошибки очень мало: либо есть такое решение, либо его нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я вроде бы ясно написала... 
"Сможете гарантировать, что те, кому РГ выдаст разрешения, не будут делать ошибки?"

Если они делают ошибки в процессе своей миссионерской деятельности  - кто будет штраф платить?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Замечательно! Кришна снова находит новые пути для массовой проповеди книг Шрилы Прабхупады!

----------


## Варган

> Давайте смотреть первоисточник:
> 
> 
> Таким образом, в законе миссионерская деятельность не запрещена. Нужно всего лишь соблюдать порядок её осуществления. Порядок этот выполнить легко:  1)  иметь при себе документ, подтверждающий полномочие  на право заниматься миссионерской деятельностью от религиозной организации или религиозной группы (п. 1, 2 ст. 24.2 Закона о свободе совести); 
> 2) соблюдать требования к целям и содержанию проповеди  (п. 6 ст. 24.2 Закона о свободе совести);
> 3) если проповедь ведётся от религиозной организации (юридического лица), то 3) если проповедь ведётся от религиозной организации (юридического лица), то нужно указать полное наименование этого юридического лица (п. 8 ст. 8 Закона о свободе совести). 
> 4) на книгах, дисках и т.п. должна быть маркировка с полным наименованием религиозной организации, которая их распространяет (например в виде наклейки и т.п.) (п. 3 ст. 17 Закона о свободе совести).
> 
> Если просто взять и смиренно выполнить эти лёгкие требования Закона о свободе совести, то Закон будет защищать преданных - их будет просто не за что штрафовать. А бегать от Закона и говорить, что мы, мол, не занимаемся миссионерской деятельностью, на мой взгляд, сложнее и неэффективнее.


У нас в городе христиане-евангелисты ни как не маскируются под частных лиц  и ни с кем не судятся. Они внимательно прочитали Закон и выполняют его простейшие требования при публичной проповеди. Например в автобусах расклеены листовки с приглашением в их храм. За это никто их не преследует, так как на листовках указано полное наименование местной религиозной организации

----------


## Маричка

Никакие материальные препятствия не могут помешать продвижению божественной проповеди.Всё ваше беспокойство от маловерия.А что касается иностранных проповедников то пусть проповедуют в своих странах.Смотрите их в записи или по скайпу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А что касается иностранных проповедников то пусть проповедуют в своих странах.Смотрите их в записи или по скайпу.


Благодаря им, ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, это движение и существует в нашей стране. 
И у них здесь ученики. Запись или скайп не заменяет личного присутствия гуру. Только потому, что у вас гуру еще нет, вы так рассуждаете.

----------


## Маричка

> Благодаря им, ученикам Шрилы Прабхупады, это движение и существует в нашей стране. 
> И у них здесь ученики. Запись или скайп не заменяет личного присутствия гуру. Только потому, что у вас гуру еще нет, вы так рассуждаете.


Да многие жалуются что гуру далеко и они его не видят.Но зачем вам гуру которого вы не видите?Может выбор такого гуру с самого начала был ошибкой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну вы и странная, матаджи. В начале в СССР не было своих гуру. 

И я-то как раз не жалуюсь. Гуру занимает в служении - а это важнее, чем просто иметь возможность видеть гуру.  

Также важнее, чтобы гуру видел учеников и поправлял, помогал (вот для этого им надо приезжать - а вы зачем-то написали "пусть в своих странах проповедуют"), чем чтобы ученики могли их видеть. 

Только сейчас по милости старших учеников Прабхупады начали появляться русскоговорящие гуру, но учеников у них не меньше, чем у западных. Некоторые при этом и за границей России проповедуют. Если же рассуждать, как вы ("пусть в своих странах") это надо вводить зональную систему, а через это ИСККОН уже проходил, не надо. 

Чтобы все ученики оказались недалеко от своих гуру, надо чтобы в каждом городе или поселении были гуру. Но для учеников важно еще и умонастроение, в котором гуру служит Кришне. Представьте, сколько гуру должно тогда быть. 

Может быть, лучше сократим кол-во учеников? (особенно дерзких). 

Сейчас вы просто как сухой теоретик рассуждаете. А вот вы попробуйте найти своего гуру, Вайшнава, кто был бы к вам милостив, согласился дать прибежище и принять в ученицы - и только потом будете говорить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И это, кстати, по милости Кришны происходит.

----------


## Маричка

> Запись или скайп не заменяет личного присутствия гуру. Только потому, что у вас гуру еще нет, вы так рассуждаете.


 Нет я рассуждаю так потому что спрашивала что такого особенного вы получаете при личном общении с гуру.Ответ был такой "Я узнала что к мурти надо относиться как к самому Кришне". И больше ничего.
Может вы дадите какой то более развернутый ответ что дает вам присутствие тела гуру в комнате.И почему этого не дает трансляция по скайпу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ответ был такой "Я узнала что к мурти надо относиться как к самому Кришне".


И по-вашему, это мало, получить благословение на такое понимание? 

Вы теоретически рассуждаете, поэтому вам кажется, что это мелочь. От того, что вы сами не заняты в практике служения, вам пока ценность благословений на служение Господу не очевидна.  




> И больше ничего.


Ну так это чей-то опыт. Может быть, там этого было достаточно? Личные отношения с гуру у всех разные, их надо устанавливать - благодаря своему бескорыстному служению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может вы дадите какой то более развернутый ответ что дает вам присутствие тела гуру в комнате.И почему этого не дает трансляция по скайпу.


Почувствуете сами, когда милость получите. По милости Кришны мы получаем гуру. Потом по милости гуру получаем Кришну.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Формально похоже на конец... Варианты действий, предложенные Маха Баларамой прабху, напоминают попытки руками остановить танк.


ну было уже такое в Китае, на площади Тянь-Ан-Мень



> Неизвестный бунтарь (также англ. Tank Man) — условное имя, под которым стал известен человек, в течение получаса в одиночку сдерживавший колонну танков во время волнений на площади Тяньаньмэнь в июне 1989 года.
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Неизвестный_бунтарь
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-nXT8lSnPQ


аналогично:



> Владимир Путин: То, что казалось невероятным, к сожалению, стало реальностью. СССР распался.


то есть попытки запретить проповедь, это в самом деле - попытки восстановить СССР

Не много не по теме, но всё же, вот недавно думал, а на что я могу повлиять?
Зашёл в продуктовый супермаркет - как обычно там - мясо, рыба, яйца, сигареты, алкоголь, презервативы и т д...
ну думаю - грех. написал в книгу предложений и пожеланий/жалоб что-то вроде: 




> "
> Я - верующий человек (хочу стать священником). Согласно священному писанию, тот кто продаёт греховные продукты (перечислил) - попадает в ад. Бог такого не прощает. Покайтесь. Не продавайте больше такого. Или попадёте в ад...
> "


(понятно что священника из меня не получится :-) но это я так написал чтобы подействовало :-) )

:-) не знаю, сработает ли. Вряд ли. То есть они выберут путь в ад. Будут дальше продавать мясо алкоголь табак и прочие греховные вещи (это ведёт к нарушениям людьми - непреданными, рег. принципов)...


А если честно, то так и хочется куда-то пожаловаться Ямараджу, чтобы он покарал всех грешников на всей Земле. Пусть даже всемирный потоп наслал бы :-) Ну, а мы бы убежали-спрятались где-нибудь в "ковчегах" :-)

Вот только не знаю, как Ямараджу правильно писать письма. А то, во-первых, есть преданные, к-рые тоже грешат (думаю, таких немало), есть также те, кто непредланные, грешат, но хотят изхмениться и понимают, что это плохо. Но вот есть же такие кому всё равно есть Бог или нет, есть Ямарадж или нет - и они грешат. Таких всё таки много. И они не верят в ад... Может быть какуая-то всемирная катастрофа помогла бы очистить от грешников планету? Какой нибудь конец света и "суд божий" может быть Ямарадж (а Кришна говорит: "Я - Ямарадж") устроит...?

Почему Кришна не судит грешников при их жизни? Неужели Кришна не плачет, когда видит такие разные вещи? Ему всё равно?

----------


## Маричка

> Почувствуете сами, когда милость получите. По милости Кришны мы получаем гуру. Потом по милости гуру получаем Кришну.


Поясните пожалуйста смысл выражения "получаем Кришну" это не очень понятная игра слов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Поясните пожалуйста смысл выражения "получаем Кришну" это не очень понятная игра слов.


Это не игра слов, а то, ради чего *мы* в ИСККОН. 

И пусть вам ваши ритвики поясняют. Хотя, вот незадача, они же не берутся учеников вести. У вас же считается, что можно все самим из книг Прабхупады получить - вот и получайте из книг, штудируйте их и ищите ответы. Сами, без гуру, которые могут прояснить непонятное. И без расспрашивания учеников гуру - уж будьте последовательны в своих убеждениях.

----------


## VitaliyT

Благодаря Яровой мы сможем больше усилий направить на строительство храмов, т.к. только там и можно будет общаться. Поэтому пакет Яровой это путь к более практичному развитию в себе Сознания Кришны. Это благо.

----------


## Варган

> Благодаря Яровой мы сможем больше усилий направить на строительство храмов, т.к. только там и можно будет общаться.


Неправильное понимание закона Яровой. В чём сложность иметь решение органа управления местной религиозной организации, уполномочивающее гражданина на миссионерскую деятельность? В чём сложность указать наименование местной религиозной организации при проведении публичного мероприятия на какой-нибудь табличке и наклеить маркировку с названием на книги? В чём сложность не призывать к терроризму и т.п.? А других правил и предписаний закон Яровой не содержит.

Дорогие руководители российского ИСККОН, вероятно, хорошо было бы собрать консилиум профессиональных юристов чтобы оценить риски проведения миссионерской деятельности с соблюдением требований закона Яровой. В Перми, например, юристы с суммарным стажем юридической работы под 70 лет после изучения закона Яровой особых рисков не увидели. А чтобы их вовсе минимизировать до абсолютного нуля можно выполнить ряд организационных мероприятий и проповедовать спокойно.

----------


## VitaliyT

-)
Да я честно говоря даже не вникал в детали закона. 

Тут дело то в другом совсем.

В чем дело? 

Да просто в том, чтобы люди отвечали за свои слова. А то ведут лекции, говорят, что хотят, а потом не отвечают за последствия.

Поэтому нужно ввести ответственность за то, что ты говоришь, проповедуешь и пропагандируешь. И Вы думаете на лекциях истину говорят? 
Да я сколько лекций лично слушал и по интернету, где такую ересь несут, что их надо подальше от людей вообще.

Понимаете? 

Пусть сидят в храмах только без публичной проповеди. Их запретить надо. А вот те кто не боятся публично, тогда и судить их никто не будет

И храмы будут, потому что на это больше сил направится, а не на проповедь невежественную


Хватит уже паству собирать.

Надо развивать в себе Сознание Кришны и помогать ближнему.

----------


## VitaliyT

И не надо прикрываться никакой организацией и прочим. Именно в этом крутость закона.

Говори от себя лично, и лично неси ответственность


Я только недавно был на лекции, где была деструктивная направленность, лекция от человека, который не понимает тему глубоко, но расставляет акценты и давит на них, прикрываясь священными писаниями.

Это надо запретить. Закон Яровой в помощь

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> -)
> Да я честно говоря даже не вникал в детали закона. 
> 
> Тут дело то в другом совсем.
> 
> В чем дело? 
> 
> Да просто в том, чтобы люди отвечали за свои слова. А то ведут лекции, говорят, что хотят, а потом не отвечают за последствия.
> 
> ...


Замечательно.
Кто эти лекторы ,которых надо из дома не выпускать? Можно список посмотреть?

----------


## VitaliyT

Фанатики хотят чтобы люди развили в себе Сознание Кришны условно за недели, а потому удивляются, как это так, нас запрещают и т.д.

----------


## Александр.Б

> -)
>  И Вы думаете на лекциях истину говорят? 
> Да я сколько лекций лично слушал и по интернету, где такую ересь несут, что их надо подальше от людей вообще.


что тут поделаешь, "информационный век" всё-таки))
так вот, то огромное количество "вещающих школьников" обязывает нас, как слушателей, нести личную ответственность за свой личный выбор!!! и свалить вину на то, что кто-то вам "по ушам проехал", не получится, время такое!
если заметили, что кто-то ту самую ересь несёт, не проходите мимо, остановите его, делов-то)))

----------


## VitaliyT

Лучше перечислять кого можно выпускать

И этот список как раз сам закон и определит, только не формально, а внутренне.

Вот когда боишься, тогда сиди тихо. Когда не боишься, имея закон - тогда вперед

Вот и критерий

----------


## VitaliyT

> что тут поделаешь, "информационный век" всё-таки))
> так вот, то огромное количество "вещающих школьников" обязывает нас, как слушателей, нести личную ответственность за свой личный выбор!!! и свалить вину на то, что кто-то вам "по ушам проехал", не получится, время такое!
> если заметили, что кто-то ту самую ересь несёт, не проходите мимо, остановите его, делов-то)))



С такой логикой надо разрешить всё, пропаганду терроризма, насилия и т.д. А где та грань, ее нащупать невозможно, поэтому надо делать законы построже, а уже применение это второй вопрос. ТАк вот кто забоится - значит ему есть что бояться.

Это критерий

А зритель пусть уже сам решает.
Так и устроено современное общество, поэтому мы имеем то что имеем. На это существует государство, которые должно регулировать такие вещи, общественное устройство.

----------


## Александр.Б

> С такой логикой надо разрешить все
> А зритель пусть уже сам решает.


придёт время, так и будет, всё разрешат!
на то она и кали юга! не нравится? идите в другое место))))

----------


## VitaliyT

Вы путаете тенденцию западного мира с тенденцией Золотого Века.

Есть две тенденции.

ЗАкон Яровой это тенденция Золотого Века.

----------


## VitaliyT

У меня вообще такое подозрение есть, что Яровая это скрытая такая вайшнави -)

И процессы внутри России в том числе тоже имеют другую тенденцию, хорошую.

----------


## Александр.Б

> У меня вообще такое подозрение есть, что Яровая это скрытая такая вайшнави -)
> 
> И процессы внутри России в том числе


вы не вкурсе? ваша Яровая, это просто подставное лицо, а закон спустили сверху, фсбшники)))

----------


## VitaliyT

ну, закон спустили сверху, это понятно.

Все идет сверху, только фсбшникам кто-то тоже спустил сверху. А там еще выше и т.д.

Куда приходим? К самому верху в итоге.

Это во-первых.

Во-вторых, про саму Яровую. Вот сколько видел ее, видел интервью, разумная женщина.

----------


## Александр.Б

> ну, закон спустили сверху, это понятно.
> 
> Все идет сверху, только фсбшникам кто-то тоже спустил сверху. А там еще выше и т.д.
> 
> Куда приходим? К самому верху в итоге.


ну вот те раз, и зачем вы тогда несколько сообщений назад возмущались, что кто-то ересь проповедует?? всё же сверху!
ЗЫ
если оперируете понятиями высших причин, тогда будьте последовательны в своей логике...

----------


## VitaliyT

Вы на свой довод внимательно посмотрите, тогда может поймете логику ответа. Спустили сверху ФСБ-шники это довод? -) по сути есть что сказать?

Если Вы хотите с логикой событий, тенденций и прочего, что хорошее, что плохое. То я уже написал, читайте внимательно. Есть две тенденции, одна - зло, другое - добро, это если по простому для Вас. Закон Яровой это добро.


Когда людям нечего сказать по сути, они говорят о вторичном, перходят на личности, говорят, что спустили там какие-то страшные фсб-шники и прочее прочее. 
По сути сказанного надо общаться, по СУТИ.
Так понятнее?

И хватит вести пустую дискуссию , суть улавливайте.


Когда несут ересь - это от лукавого. Это надо запрещать. Когда несут хорошие вещи, законы и прочее - это божественное. Разрушение дхармы и традиций, разрушение принципов - это лукавое.

----------


## Александр.Б

> По сути сказанного надо общаться, по СУТИ.
> Так понятнее?


понятнее)))
просто эта тема уже давно себя исчерпала и свои незатейливые соображения об этом законе я высказал ещё в 16м году.
а так-то тут вообще о сборе подписей)))))

----------


## VitaliyT

> понятнее)))
> просто эта тема уже давно себя исчерпала и свои незатейливые соображения об этом законе я высказал ещё в 16м году.
> а так-то тут вообще о сборе подписей)))))


Понятно тогда -)

Я какое-то время отсутствовал на форуме, поэтому не видел того обсуждения.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

*Ко мне когда на улице подходит какой-нить "проповедник", я ему говорю: "Знаете, почему вы шатаетесь по улицам и впариваете печатную продукцию? Только потому, что ваша искусственная состряпанная религия не способна воспроизводить сама себя путём рождения и воспитания детей, и ваша организация почти целиком состоит из текучки. Зачем нужна такая религия? В унитаз такую религию!" У них сразу такое зависание системы случается, что хоть на кнопку "Reset" жми..*

----------


## VitaliyT

> *Ко мне когда на улице подходит какой-нить "проповедник", я ему говорю: "Знаете, почему вы шатаетесь по улицам и впариваете печатную продукцию? Только потому, что ваша искусственная состряпанная религия не способна воспроизводить сама себя путём рождения и воспитания детей, и ваша организация почти целиком состоит из текучки. Зачем нужна такая религия? В унитаз такую религию!" У них сразу такое зависание системы случается, что хоть на кнопку "Reset" жми..*


Четко и по делу. Так и есть.

Но не только через детей. Если просто делать самому все хорошо, помогать тем кто внутри и т.д. через социальные связи, сети людские информация сама будет распространятся и люди естественно будут тянутся. Нет лучшей проповеди чем личный пример. И книги будут сами распространятся, их просто будут покупать люди сами и искать. Без всучивания, или когда спрашивают - можно дать книги.
Нужна позитивная деятельность внутри.

----------


## Варган

> Если просто делать самому все хорошо, помогать тем кто внутри и т.д. через социальные связи, сети людские информация сама будет распространятся и люди естественно будут тянуться.  .


Зачем специально взращивать у людей материальный мотив присоединиться к Движению? Взаимная поддержка общины - это материальный мотив. Его эксплуатируют и мормоны и новозаветники ("у нас церковь-семья", "в нашей общине как за каменной стеной"). Шрила Прабхупада хотел создать общество для садху-санги, а не для взаимной соц.поддержки, и чтобы все члены общества были чистыми преданными, привлекали новых членов своей чистотой и высоким уровнем сознания Кришны.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Зачем специально взращивать у людей материальный мотив присоединиться к Движению? Взаимная поддержка общины - это материальный мотив. Его эксплуатируют и мормоны и новозаветники ("у нас церковь-семья", "в нашей общине как за каменной стеной"). Шрила Прабхупада хотел создать общество для садху-санги, а не для взаимной соц.поддержки, и чтобы все члены общества были чистыми преданными, привлекали новых членов своей чистотой и высоким уровнем сознания Кришны.


Какая еще материальная поддержка то. Общество Сознания Кришны создавалось и существует для развития Сознания Кришны

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://www.mk.ru/social/2017/02/28/d...go-zakona.html

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> http://www.mk.ru/social/2017/02/28/d...go-zakona.html


А что это за "немаркированные книги"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А что это за "немаркированные книги"?


По закону проповеднические книги должны быть со штампом организации, их распространяющей.

----------


## Варган

Вместо того чтобы изучить и выполнить несколько простых требований закона Яровой, преданные понадеялись на то, что прокатит довод: "мы частные лица". А не хватило простейшей маркировки на книги (штамп, наклейка) с полным наименованием местной религиозной организации, как того требует закон. Не надо притворяться частными лицами в тех случаях, когда деятельность организации налицо.

----------


## Игорь

"Статья 28 Конституции РФ:

Каждому гарантируется свобода совести, свобода вероисповедания, включая право исповедовать индивидуально или совместно с другими любую религию или не исповедовать никакой, свободно выбирать, иметь и распространять религиозные и иные убеждения и действовать в соответствии с ними."

Конституция основной закон РФ. В этой статье написано слово, "свободно", - т.е. как я понимаю, никакие последующие, принятые кем-либо какие-либо законы не могут ограничить, - "право исповедовать индивидуально или совместно с другими любую религию или не исповедовать никакой, свободно выбирать, иметь и распространять религиозные и иные убеждения и действовать в соответствии с ними."

Может быть я что-то не понимаю? Или сплю? - ущипните меня...

----------


## Игорь

И  ещё: 
Статья 56

3. Не подлежат ограничению права и свободы, предусмотренные статьями 20, 21, 23 (часть 1), 24, 28, 34 (часть 1), 40 (часть 1), 46 - 54 Конституции Российской Федерации.

ЧТО ПРОИСХОДИТ ТО, ВООБЩЕ...?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Путаете свободу и вседозволенность. Ваша свобода кончается там, где начинается свобода другого. Сексом заниматься - это тоже свобода.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И  ещё: 
> Статья 56
> 
> 3. Не подлежат ограничению права и свободы, предусмотренные статьями 20, 21, 23 (часть 1), 24, 28, 34 (часть 1), 40 (часть 1), 46 - 54 Конституции Российской Федерации.
> 
> ЧТО ПРОИСХОДИТ ТО, ВООБЩЕ...?


Помимо прав человека есть еще некоторые условия, записанные в конституции:  " Осуществление этих прав может быть ограничено законом в интересах национальной безопасности, территориальной целостности либо общественного порядка с целью предупреждения беспорядков или преступлений, для охраны здоровья населения.." и т.д.

----------


## Игорь

> Помимо прав человека есть еще некоторые условия, записанные в конституции:  " Осуществление этих прав может быть ограничено законом в интересах национальной безопасности, территориальной целостности либо общественного порядка с целью предупреждения беспорядков или преступлений, для охраны здоровья населения.." и т.д.


Да причём тут "права" и "условия"? Речь идёт о смысле фразы: "3. Не подлежат ограничению....." т.е. - НЕ ОГРАНИЧИВАТЬ! Или у этого понятия есть какой-то другой "скрытый" смысл? В Конституции специально выделили Статью 56(п.3) для того, чтобы никто не посягал на "...права и свободы, предусмотренные статьями 20, 21, 23 (часть 1), 24, 28, 34 (часть 1), 40 (часть 1), 46 - 54 Конституции Российской Федерации." 
У меня такое чувство, что тему вообще лучше закрыть. И так "всё" более чем ясно.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Не подлежат ограничению....."


А кто вас ограничивает?
Игорь, осуществляется контроль над организациями. Потому что немало шпионской и подрывной деятельности против государства (мормонцы, иеговисты, исламисты и пр.). 

Вы думаете террористические религиозные группировки сами по себе образуются? 
Их финансируют, обучают. В общем растят и поддерживают для проведения закулисной грязной политики. У многих стран свои выращенные террористические группировки (у США - ДАИШ, например). Они в наглую сообщают через СМИ "в такой-то стране возможны теракты". Они сами их и устраивают. ...

Кроме того, в нашей стране, как бы светской, заправляет православие. Попы лезут в кабинеты к своим прихожанам-чиновникам и настаивают на том, чтобы те вертели законом как дышлом в их (РПЦ) пользу, а то анафема. ...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

http://www.minystsssr.ru/dokumenty

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Два свежих судебных дела, если кто не читал: http://www.mk.ru/politics/2017/05/15...po-ulicam.html

----------


## Юра-веда

> Два свежих судебных дела, если кто не читал: http://www.mk.ru/politics/2017/05/15...po-ulicam.html


Не думайте, что только кришнаитов ущемляют. Некоторых за минувший год после принятия закона Яровой вообще запретили.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не думайте, что только кришнаитов ущемляют. Некоторых за минувший год после принятия закона Яровой вообще запретили.


Если не нужно думать, то что же делать? :-)
Просто я поделилась статьей, может кому пригодится, Это была новость, без эмоций.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

может кто слышал, есть подобные случаи но на территории интернета?

----------

